# My Recently Fixed Up 1966 Mercier 300



## deathspared (Jul 15, 2008)

*Please Delete Me!!*

Sorry, I saw Mercier and posted it here. I will move it to commuting.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice... btw, 'mish mash' parts is often how it was done back in the day. what is the black thing in the middle of the tt? and wouldn't a 1966 model have nutted brake mounts and a clamp on dt shifter mount (not braze on), or did you modify the frame/fork? 

and this prob belongs in retro or commuting/touring as it has nothing to do w/ bd.


----------

